# Fisher and transducer



## hookem19 (Mar 1, 2015)

Looking for a good place to take boat and get a Fish finder installed this time of year. Can't find one that is open now. I'm from Youngstown area. Any suggestions


----------



## hookem19 (Mar 1, 2015)

Sorry guys I mean fish finder


----------



## Theiceskipper86 (Jan 26, 2016)

Try d&n in manuta I get all my work do e there great guys


----------



## hookem19 (Mar 1, 2015)

I can't find a number for them. Do you have a number? Thanks for the info


----------



## Theiceskipper86 (Jan 26, 2016)

3305628638 open till noon today


----------



## hookem19 (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Vic's in Kent, great guys.


----------

